# First clean



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Got my TT-S a couple of days ago and finally got round to giving it a proper clean yesterday.

Bilt Hamber Wheel Cleaner
Auto Glym Shampoo
Bilt Hamber Clay Bar with DoDo Juice Born Slippy 
Autoglym Super Resin Polish
Meguiars 3-step Carnuba Wax
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protect
Autoglym Glass Polish
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Shine

Here's the results...







Not quite how I want it but will get there after a bit more work. here's my previous car, Mercedes SLK 280 Sport...





Big suggestion to anyone with a black car, Poor Boys Black Hole!!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks great good job, silver always shows the lines of the TT well 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks nice, but you've washed all the *colour* off. :lol:  :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice job, looks nice that.


----------



## -VK- (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking lovely that. Need to get round to giving mine a good going over - Resisting spending money on a DA polisher! Ugh!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

-VK- said:


> Looking lovely that. Need to get round to giving mine a good going over - Resisting spending money on a DA polisher! Ugh!


I just use a cheap Halfrauds dual hand one, need to bring myself to fork out for a proper one at some point.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

A good DA really does do the job









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## -VK- (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep - Always looks mega on colours / dark cars....but having a silver car I'm unsure (As you cant really see the swirls anyway!)

£160~ is a lot of brass for what might make next to no difference!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

My thinking exactly, if I had kept the mercy I would have definatley bought one, however like you say with silver i can't see it would make that much of a difference?


----------



## Lmn69 (Aug 5, 2015)

Lovely results very shiny and smooth looking


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> A good DA really does do the job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa!! true gloss there, pass me my shades 8)


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

s_robinson91 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got my TT-S a couple of days ago and finally got round to giving it a proper clean yesterday.
> 
> ...


excellent job, looks cracking. keep it up!

gotta love that SRP


----------

